# DIR-615 Wireless Router Connection Problem



## BartyBoy (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Everybody

I am having some problems with my new D-Link wireless router.  I have asked D-Link for help but they don't seem to have a clue at all so I wonder if someone out there can help me out here. 

I have a wireless network at home, the network is connected by 4 computers, a HP laser print and a broadband modem. I used to have a D-Link DI-624 wireless router. I had no problem to send any files to the HP printer to print from any of the 4 computers. But until recently I decided to upgrade the router to a 'N' range compatible one, so I bought a brand new D-Link DIR-615. I had no problem to set up the network with the new router, and all computers, printer and modem were connecting to the new router successfully. But, I cannot send anything to the printer from any of the computers. 

When I logged on to the D-Link DIR-615 settings, I can see my HP printer connected to the network with an IP address 192.168.0.102, but when I tried to add a new printer on my laptop (running Vista Business), the laptop cannot locate the printer on the network at all. I rang D-Link to report the issue, I was told it could be to do with the firewall settings, so I switched off the firewall and I still could not be able to connect to the printer. I asked D-Link what I should do, then they said it might be something to do with the software (eh??), and if that is the case, they do not support any software related issues, so basically they are not very helpful at all.

I now have to switch back to my old router (DI-624) and again I have no problem to send any files to print. I am sure it is something to do with the new router, not the firewall nor software.

Could someone please help me to fix this problem? 

All suggestions and advice are very much appreciated!

Many thanks!

Bart


----------



## Bsbs93 (Nov 22, 2008)

maybe its the firewall on your router? if it has one..good luck


----------



## BartyBoy (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Bsbs93, thanks for your suggestion, but how can I check and amend the firewall settings on the router?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You mention a DI-625, a DIR-625, a DI-615, and a DIR-615.

How about a coherent description of exactly what you really have and where the issue is?


----------



## Bsbs93 (Nov 22, 2008)

you must log into the router, on the PC its hard wired to, if its not hard wired to one, make it so, plug port 1-4 into your Ethernet port *with an Ethernet cable) then in a web browser, (different routers may be different) in the url box type 192.168.1.1, promptly enter the user/password, and your in, once logged in you can fiddle around with settings (this could cause more damage though, unless you know what your doing) just look for the firewall settings, its possible it may not have a firewall at all. post more details though, for more accurate help..


----------



## BartyBoy (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry i got mixed up after all... (have corrected my original post now)

The old wireless router should be DI-624, and the new one should be DIR-615. I thought the model number would have got higher when the item is newer.

Anyway the problem I have is, I cannot print anything from my computers to the HP printer via the new router. I can see the HP printer on the network from the router but none of the 4 computers can connect the printer.

In the same way I set up the network, I had no problem to send anything to the HP printer via the old router.

Sorry if it sounds confusing...

Many thanks!


----------



## BartyBoy (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks bsbs93, im leaving work now and going back home to get more info about this router. I will post more info shortly, many thanks!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Top suspect would be the firmware on the DIR-615, when I first got my DIR-615, the firmware needed an update before it functioned properly.


----------



## BartyBoy (Sep 7, 2009)

I thought that was the case too (firmware update), but I have already updated mine to the latest one and it's still not working, I'm just getting very frustrated.

There is something else I didn't include before cos I don't want to confuse you guys, but now I think I should include it too.

When I first discovered I couldn't connect to my printer via the new router, I switched back to my old router for a few days. Then I switched to the new router again cos the new router seems to have a faster internet connection. And for some how, I managed to connect to the printer via the new router for the first time. The connection only worked for a few days, then the computers cannot locate the printer again on the network. So now I switched back to the old router again cos I had a pile of paper work I need to print out. How strange is that??

Many thanks!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Don't know if you're having the same trouble I had with my network connected HP all-in-one, but you may be.

For some reason the HP software was putting the printer's IP address into the Hosts file. Then when the printer's IP address changed it couldn't be found until I deleted the entry from the Hosts file or did some other fiddling. My solution was to assign the printer a static IP configuration (in the same IP address range, but outside the Dhcp server's address range).


----------



## BartyBoy (Sep 7, 2009)

hey terrynet, thanks for the advice!

i was fiddling the settings on the new router this evening and at some point i thought i have cracked it, but obviously not...

i discovered there is an option called 'DNS relay' checked on the settings, i didn't know what it meant but i unchecked the box to see if i could connect to the printer. for some how the router did let me connect to the HP printer and i managed to print a test page. i thought i have solved the problem. but when i re-connected the modem to the router, i can no longer locate the printer from my computers, it really gives me a real headache!

anyway, how can i re-assign the printer's IP address? it sticks with 192.168.0.102

many thanks!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can go to the printer's web based setup (at 192.168.0.102 currently), and configure it for a static IP address, since your DHCP addresses appear to start at 100, I'd pick something like 192.168.0.10 as an example.


----------



## BartyBoy (Sep 7, 2009)

i have just unchecked another box here on the router settings, it seems to let me connect to the printer again via the new router.

the box that i have unchecked now is the 'Always broadcast' option. again i have no idea what this is for, but the printer can now be found on the network, just see how long it will last...

thanks for all your help and advice, guys!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What page is that option on?


----------



## BartyBoy (Sep 7, 2009)

the options that i unchecked are located under 'setup' from the top menu, then 'network setting' on the left. i now attach a screen grab of the page, that's probably easier...

many thanks!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, that explains it. My earlier DIR-615 doesn't have any of those options, I have the latest firmware for my revision.


----------

